# How Does My New Setup Look?



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

(no, that's obviously not me, and yes, I cribbed this hilarious photo from another site.)


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

You do realize you just started a 4 page debate right? Atleast he has sway control.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Theres something not right.... I need to think about it a little more.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The camper is a little nose high but the car looks good.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

He has tow mirrors so it must be okay.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

"That thing got a Hemi in it?"


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

gerrym said:


> "That thing got a Hemi in it?"


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Your set up? I don t see a trailer in the mirror behind the pick up


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a typical setup in Australia to me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Looks like a typical setup in Australia to me.


We may be longing for a car that big in a few years......


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm sure the tranny "slips" only a little, once in a while when hitting a hill. But its no big deal.

Kos


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Looks like a typical setup in Australia to me.


We may be longing for a car that big in a few years......








[/quote]

Yeah - I've been to Australia and a good friend of mine in Brisbane pulls his "caravan" with a Ford vehicle (the equivilent of our Ford Escape - they have different names for the same models - except the steering wheel is on the wrong side).

But his "caravan" (made by Jayco) is about half the weight of our trailers that same length. (And he has a type they call a "pop-top." The roof cranks up about two feet, with a canvas/screen type of material. The trailer has a lower profile when towing.)

He also gets a big kick out of our "Outback" trailer brand name, but wishes he could get one there. (But then, he'd need a big American TV!)

Mike


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> Your set up? I don t see a trailer in the mirror behind the pick up


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

has the Hp...adjust that nose down, some mirror extensions, a tranny cooler, and some airbags and he is good to go!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Better use those V8 rear driven cars while they last... They are on borrowed time..

Nothing wrong with that anyway.

I grew up sitting in the back seat of mom and dads 1974 Olds 98 regency towing a 8500lb 30 foot Jayco behind that..

No air bags back then... Dad had High Jackers made by Monroe...(air shocks)

That car had the turbo 400 tranny, 455 engine and 12 bolt gm rear end plus a good frame.. It did drag the tail a bit but pulled all that weight pretty easy.. Who knows how bad thempg's were, lol

I remember dad snapping up the weight bars. I dont remember there being any sway control at all..

They prolly put 25k miles on that combo...

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Better use those V8 rear driven cars while they last... They are on borrowed time..
> 
> Nothing wrong with that anyway.
> 
> ...


Those cars got something like 8 mpg w/o the trailer. I had a '68 Chevelle SS that got 5 mpg and had enough Hp to pull, but then again low torque. I did see a Corvette pulling a small camper once. what a waste.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Why do have I a truck.







I bet my 08 Chevy Cobalt would do just fine. It might sit a little low, but like others have said, that's what air bags are for.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Where do you even find enough metal on the rear of one of those newer Chryslers to mount a decent hitch?









As for the cobalt....Here you go...oldie, but goodie

Clicky Thingy

C


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

On our way to Gettysburg for the rally, we saw a mid-20' Airstream being pulled by a Toyota Camry...with towing mirrors...


----------

